# Toro 622 model 38062



## Sf49168

How's it going ? I bought a toro 622 model 38062 for $20 and didn't start which guy told me ( he said could use service ). This looks like model from 98 approx. Tried to start a few times , changed gas & spark plug with no go. 

Took to a repair place and they said I need a new Carb and a service. It was there for 2 weeks yet took only 10 minutes to Check. ( called 10 mins before call back as he had machine on table today ). Price they said was $250 total. 

I really don't want to this much into machine that's 16 yrs old or so .... Would a repair kit for like 15$ or so be sufficient to fix this issue or anything else it could be ? I've seen carbs for approx 135$ which I'm still iffy on , is it basic swap out n swap in ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## db9938

I guess the bigger question is, how mechanical are you and do you have the ability to post pictures? Most of us here, can walk anybody through most things.


----------



## Grunt

"IF" the carb is the only problem, they can be purchased for as little as $35 on eBay.




 
If the carb is in decent condition, a rebuild kit ($9 P/N 31840) and a good cleaning may be enough to get it running. I assume the shop found numerous things to repair for $250.


----------



## Sf49168

Thanks for reply , I'm pretty mechanical useful , just never did a carb before. The shop said a carb and regular service was 250$ so not sure what they found. 

Cheapest compatible carb I saw was 75$ on eBay. ( my serial is 7915197, 1997 unit )

May try to and get rebuilt kit and try that , worst case ill look for new in upcoming months but rather not since I bought machine for $20

Thanks again


----------



## Grunt

Will the engine start if you pour a little gas into the spark plug hole ? If yes, then you at least have a working ignition system. Below are some links that will help getting the machine running again. If you have any problems along the way, there are some great people here that are willing to help.

Tecumseh engine service manual-
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf

Carb Cleaning Series-3
http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_carb_632334a.asp
http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_carb_632107.asp

Tecumseh carb kit Part Number-
31840


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Grunt said:


> Will the engine start if you pour a little gas into the spark plug hole ? If yes, then you at least have a working ignition system. Below are some links that will help getting the machine running again. If you have any problems along the way, there are some great people here that are willing to help.
> 
> Tecumseh engine service manual-
> http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf
> 
> Carb Cleaning Series-3
> http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_carb_632334a.asp
> http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_carb_632107.asp
> 
> Tecumseh carb kit Part Number-
> 31840


 GRUNT is the man 4 those tecumsapart engine questions.


----------



## Sf49168

Grunt said:


> Will the engine start if you pour a little gas into the spark plug hole ? If yes, then you at least have a working ignition system. Below are some links that will help getting the machine running again. If you have any problems along the way, there are some great people here that are willing to help.
> 
> Tecumseh engine service manual-
> http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf
> 
> Carb Cleaning Series-3
> http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_carb_632334a.asp
> http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_carb_632107.asp
> 
> Tecumseh carb kit Part Number-
> 31840


To be honest I havent tried the gas in spark plug hole as machine still at shop. Maybe the tried at shop to pin point carb is bad ?? I am picking up this week and will try that and go from there. Hopefully I can fix otherwise its not like it broke the bank. I will keep all posted. 

Thanks


----------



## db9938

Another recommendation, try using a ultrasonic jewelry cleaner, with a drop of dawn and tap water. Works pretty amazingly, without the fumes. 

You'll have to break the fuel bowl down, and the butterfly plates, but those are pretty simple things. Make sure to take pictures as you go, so that you have references.


----------



## Grunt

When we were kids mounting horizontal shaft engines on bicycles with a large fan belt like factory built Whizzers, we used to remove any plastic or rubber parts and throw the carb into a pot of boiling water for a few minutes. Anyone else ever do this??


----------



## db9938

I've done it with machine gun parts. Does that count?


----------



## Grunt

db9938 said:


> I've done it with machine gun parts. Does that count?


In the Marine Corps (late 60's), after they took away our beloved M14's and gave us m16's which we thought looked like Mattel toys, we would take them into the shower to clean them.


----------



## GustoGuy

Sf49168 said:


> How's it going ? I bought a toro 622 model 38062 for $20 and didn't start which guy told me ( he said could use service ). This looks like model from 98 approx. Tried to start a few times , changed gas & spark plug with no go.
> 
> *Took to a repair place and they said I need a new Carb and a service. It was there for 2 weeks yet took only 10 minutes to Check. ( called 10 mins before call back as he had machine on table today ). Price they said was $250 total.
> *
> I really don't want to this much into machine that's 16 yrs old or so .... Would a repair kit for like 15$ or so be sufficient to fix this issue or anything else it could be ? I've seen carbs for approx 135$ which I'm still iffy on , is it basic swap out n swap in ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 That's why I don't take my stuff to a repair shop. I own lots of tools and if I do not know how to already do it I find a Youtube tutorial video on how to fix it. I fixed my wife's cars ignition switch and power window motor and my thermostat in my refridgerator and my snowmobiles I tune them up and my boat and my watercraft. I even repaired the head gasket on this year on my boat myself. I own a lot of toys and just taking them in to be *serviced* by a repair shop means your wallet will suddenly become $200 to $250 lighter or so for just cleaning the carburetor and some new gaskets and new spark plug(s). with an actual 
Supplies cost about $30.00 or so.

Unless the mechanic is a trusted friend I am always leary about taking something in. Even though I would like to at times since I do not have an abundance of free time either and sometimes it is nice to have something fixed for you.


----------



## db9938

Grunt said:


> In the Marine Corps (late 60's), after they took away our beloved M14's and gave us m16's which we thought looked like Mattel toys, we would take them into the shower to clean them.


With as much aluminum and plastic, that might not be a problem. Try that with a M2, and it becomes a different question. 

By the way, big fan of the M14.


----------



## Sf49168

GustoGuy said:


> That's why I don't take my stuff to a repair shop. I own lots of tools and if I do not know how to already do it I find a Youtube tutorial video on how to fix it. I fixed my wife's cars ignition switch and power window motor and my thermostat in my refridgerator and my snowmobiles I tune them up and my boat and my watercraft. I even repaired the head gasket on this year on my boat myself. I own a lot of toys and just taking them in to be *serviced* by a repair shop means your wallet will suddenly become $200 to $250 lighter or so for just cleaning the carburetor and some new gaskets and new spark plug(s). with an actual
> Supplies cost about $30.00 or so.
> 
> Unless the mechanic is a trusted friend I am always leary about taking something in. Even though I would like to at times since I do not have an abundance of free time either and sometimes it is nice to have something fixed for you.



I know exactly what you mean. They had the machine for over 2 weeks and shoukd of been checked In 1 weeks. Called last Wednesday and guy was like " oh the person who was working on machine isn't here today , will call tomorrow .... 3 days late I call back and different person said oh I haves home on table now " just oil change ". Said no , doesn't start need to know why. 10 mins later calls back and says. Needs new carb & service. $250


----------



## detdrbuzzard

1: go pick up your toro 622
2: go on toro.com and download the owners manual, it will show you what to lube and how to adjust the parts that need adjusting
3: buy and install a new carb or rebuild the one you have
if you are like me then there are many things you can do to fix your snowblower yourself even if you can't fix everything yourself. when you run into something you can't fix yourself then look for a shop


----------



## Sf49168

Finally got around to posting .... 1st machine shop forgot to charge me to see what's wrong with the blower so $$ for me. 

Bought carb rebuild lot for $8. Easy fix thanks to you tube 

Set choke 1 click and throttle up 1 notch and started rite up with some nice gray smoke for 2 seconds. Ran loud but maybe because its from 97/98 but who knows. 

Augers look to spin ok , just need new pins. Belts look ok also from a quick look. So far so good on this $20 machine. Hope it blows snow. Haha


----------



## Grunt

Glad to hear you got it running for a minimal cost, and just in time for the snow season. Those older engines are pretty loud because the mufflers are just hollow shells with a baffle inside.


----------



## SweetD

Great machine if I do say so myself...! Hope it works out for you!

Dave


----------



## detdrbuzzard

Sf49168 said:


> Finally got around to posting .... 1st machine shop forgot to charge me to see what's wrong with the blower so $$ for me.
> 
> Bought carb rebuild lot for $8. Easy fix thanks to you tube
> 
> Set choke 1 click and throttle up 1 notch and started rite up with some nice gray smoke for 2 seconds. Ran loud but maybe because its from 97/98 but who knows.
> 
> Augers look to spin ok , just need new pins. Belts look ok also from a quick look. So far so good on this $20 machine. Hope it blows snow. Haha


that's good news, run some seafoam through it to help clean things up


----------

